# Replacing Touchpad Battery



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Could this potentially repair the question mark of death?

Also what is the approximate cost?

Are there any instructions or do I have to go off my own knowledge?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Google is your friend!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't know anything about your "question mark of death", but I just replaced my battery using this guide: http://www.ifixit.co... Battery/6082/1

You WILL need special tools, and have to be especially careful. You WILL break clips, mark up the front edge and your tablet may not close as well as before. (I had one corner that didn't want to stay in due to broken clips, but my case takes care of that.) It's also possible your TP may not work after messing with it, in which case you may want to have someone with more experience do this. Look thru that guide above and see if it's really something you want to tackle or maybe have someone else do it.

*Battery*: I used this one: http://www.ebay.com/...=item35beba5cef $25.99

*Tools*:
#0x25 philips screw driver. I found the 6pc Pittsburgh precision screw driver set from Harbor Freight to work perfect. $3.99
Also from ifixit.com:
Plastic Opening Tools / Pair, $2.95
Metal Spudger Set: $7.95


----------



## freecicero (Oct 13, 2011)

AndroidLover I was following your comments on QPST - I take it you gave up and replaced the battery? If so, curious to know (can't remember from your posts) did you have the question mark problem, or a "totally dead" touchpad? And it came right back up after you replaced the battery? Did you charge it somehow first?

thanks!


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

freecicero said:


> AndroidLover I was following your comments on QPST - I take it you gave up and replaced the battery? If so, curious to know (can't remember from your posts) did you have the question mark problem, or a "totally dead" touchpad? And it came right back up after you replaced the battery? Did you charge it somehow first?
> 
> thanks!


Remolten by the way not AndroidLover.

I haven't actually replaced the battery yet however that might be the route I'm going to take.

I have the question mark of death, and just so you know I did get progress that I didn't reply about in that thread.

I have got the Touchpad to boot a custom bootloader. So if someone could provide the actual bootie as a bootloader (.bin or .hex) it's very possible I could recover this thing.


----------



## strozykowski (Feb 14, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> I don't know anything about your "question mark of death", but I just replaced my battery using this guide: http://www.ifixit.co... Battery/6082/1
> 
> You WILL need special tools, and have to be especially careful. You WILL break clips, mark up the front edge and your tablet may not close as well as before. (I had one corner that didn't want to stay in due to broken clips, but my case takes care of that.) It's also possible your TP may not work after messing with it, in which case you may want to have someone with more experience do this. Look thru that guide above and see if it's really something you want to tackle or maybe have someone else do it.


I got the unfortunate question mark of death on my son's TouchPad, and replaced the battery using this guide, and was presented with the same issue using the new battery.

And the part about breaking stuff? Yeah, that happened to me, too. Except I accidentally broke off the tiny little extension to the PCB where the vibration motor connects to the main board. :-/


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

strozykowski said:


> I got the unfortunate question mark of death on my son's TouchPad, and replaced the battery using this guide, and was presented with the same issue using the new battery.
> 
> And the part about breaking stuff? Yeah, that happened to me, too. Except I accidentally broke off the tiny little extension to the PCB where the vibration motor connects to the main board. :-/


Thanks for the information. Confirms that the problem is not hardware but rather the Touchpad's software.

I think I will try one more thing as I believe the bootie is stored in the webOS doctor jar.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I replaced my battery for a different reason, I was losing 4% battery per day it was turned off, so when I was gone for about 10 days on vacation, the battery was at about 28%.

Sounds like the fix for the Q mark might be running the acme uninstaller, then reinstall using acme installer.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I reboot into webos when I am going to leave the device off for a while, android still does poorly when it comes to standby battery life.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> I reboot into webos when I am going to leave the device off for a while, android still does poorly when it comes to standby battery life.


 Do you mean off or asleep. When your tablet is turned off it should not make any difference which OS you booted into before you turned it off. After 5 days of being turned off my battery is still at 100 percent.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

yep, I mean asleep I almost never turn it off because I use it often enough for a complete shutdown to be annoying, but with android, i can lose around 10% is a few hours but in webos, I can go a day and only lose around 3%


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I replaced my battery for a different reason, I was losing 4% battery per day it was turned off, so when I was gone for about 10 days on vacation, the battery was at about 28%.
> 
> Sounds like the fix for the Q mark might be running the acme uninstaller, then reinstall using acme installer.


Can't get it to connect to anything when you get the Qmark.


----------

